

Meetings With Jeff Bezos May Start With 30 Minutes Of Silence - napoleond
http://www.businessinsider.com/jeff-bezos-amazon-fortune-interview-2012-11

======
johnrgrace
The inability of people in the average fortune 500 company to read materials
sent out before a meeting is simply amazing. Reading things in a meeting
before you start is a great thing, I've been in places where some VP shows up
at a meeting but never read the background material and make a decision
without the facts. Then you have to walk back their decision which takes the
political “juice” that so many middle managers have which requires many more
meetings and reports.

Having worked at Amazon, the farther away you get from Jeff the less this
happens. And I’ve seen a few middle managers from average fortune 500 firms
who got hired that learned to just stare at the paper but not actually read
it.

